# Tweeter advice



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm looking for a specific tweeter but I'm not sure if I found it yet. Here is what I'm looking for;

1) Able to cross at 2kHz or lower.
2) Basically flat response up to 20kHz (some peaks / raggedness is okay at this price).
3) Less than $40.
4) Good off-axis response. 

I'd prefer the flange to be small but that is negotiable. Low efficiency is okay. I'd also prefer a closed back / tuned chamber. 

Does such a thing exist? I'm not looking for Seas Millenium performance but I'm wondering what options I have. I'm mainly looking for people's personal experience - not just published data.


----------

